# Jenner's Avi



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2015)

I was getting a training partner ready to compete last night at a meet. He has some hip issues. To fix it, I have him lay down, and I loop a band over the top of his thigh. Then I push his leg up and back to set the femoral head in the back of its socket... 

What does this have to do with Jenner's avi... Well it occurred to me where she got the outfit she's wearing in the avi while I was doing this work with the band.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 20, 2015)

Post of the year. Love it. Jenner is epic.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 20, 2015)

Isn't anything sacred anymore!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 20, 2015)

well, now that I see my avi...that's pretty fuukin good...lol


----------



## Milo (Oct 20, 2015)

Had to wait for her to post to assess, but now I see that it's spot on.


----------



## Dex (Oct 20, 2015)

I think she should try a smaller band for her next avi pic.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 20, 2015)

We tried to get her to go no band but she won't lol at least not for us, I'm sure there's a certain someone on here though


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 20, 2015)

Need an enlarged pic of avi to make proper ASSessments


----------



## stonetag (Oct 20, 2015)

Huh? I don't get it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 20, 2015)

OP checks out. 

Source: Jenn's avi is glorious.


----------



## HDH (Oct 20, 2015)

Dex said:


> I think she should try a smaller band for her next avi pic.



Or just hold the band in her hands instead  

H


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Huh? I don't get it.



Look at the pic of the bands I posted

Look at her avi

Look again at the bands I posted


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 20, 2015)

Pob, how high do you place the band?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 20, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Pob, how high do you place the band?



lol, you're awesome......


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 20, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Huh? I don't get it.



poor stone.......hahahahahahaha


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 20, 2015)

fuuuk, I could have a full outfit if I use one for a tube top ...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow Jenn get my blood pumping already


----------



## stonetag (Oct 20, 2015)

You could at least explain in full graphic detail Jenn instead of laughing at me.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 20, 2015)

She should get some flesh colored bands and make all the guys here think she is nekid...


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 20, 2015)

Or just get nekkid and make us think she is wearing the bands


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 20, 2015)

stonetag said:


> You could at least explain in full graphic detail Jenn instead of laughing at me.



sorry.....was just messing with you babe 

but really, you didn't get it??? lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 20, 2015)

Jenner said:


> fuuuk, I could have a full outfit if I use one for a tube top ...



we'd take that any day


----------



## stonetag (Oct 20, 2015)

Jenner said:


> sorry.....was just messing with you babe
> 
> but really, you didn't get it??? lol



A thong?....go on...


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 20, 2015)

I believe what everyone is missing is she could accomplish the "cover up" using one band vertically.... and strategic camera angles.


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey I tried last year to get her to take off the layers from her old AVI...she did it for a few pic but then stopped....soooo the band comparison is pretty awesome though...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 21, 2015)

I think the ladies should do a SI calendar for 2016.


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 21, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I think the ladies should do a SI calendar for 2016.



OH Im in 110% on this one for sure!!!


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I think the ladies should do a SI calendar for 2016.



In that case, you'll have to be politically correct and invite DF to have a month of his own. You know with his recent surgery and all.


----------



## Bassman101 (Oct 21, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I think the ladies should do a SI calendar for 2016.



Best idea I have heard in awhile


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 21, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I think the ladies should do a SI calendar for 2016.



Am I included because I would like to show of my lady lumps and curves.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 21, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Am I included because I would like to show of my lady lumps and curves.


Hell boss,I would volunteer to be in a male calendar when I get to my desired weight!! If the ladies don't mind in looking at a 49ish year old man&#55357;&#56490;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 21, 2015)

Is anyone is seeing wheb Bullseye posts it's posting question mark emoji. Lol. Damn old people


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 21, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Is anyone is seeing wheb Bullseye posts it's posting question mark emoji. Lol. Damn old people



Ha ha!! Yea love the new tools in posting these days boss!!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 21, 2015)

All I have to say is that the return of Bullseye has really clogged up the new posts section lmao


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 21, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> All I have to say is that the return of Bullseye has really clogged up the new posts section lmao



So great to be noticed Hydro


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 21, 2015)

soooooooooooo if there is to be a calendar..I think it only fair that a select few men should partake


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 21, 2015)

Jenner said:


> soooooooooooo if there is to be a calendar..I think it only fair that a select few men should partake



Like who!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 21, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Like who!!!!!



maybe I should do a poll????? LOL


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 21, 2015)

Im game as long as jenn and lilo are hugging on July


----------



## Lilo (Oct 21, 2015)

July isn't an UG member yet.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 21, 2015)

Mods i need my name changed to july asap!!!


----------



## Lilo (Oct 21, 2015)

Jenner said:


> soooooooooooo if there is to be a calendar..I think it only fair that a select few men should partake



This sounds like a great idea, only thing I have to add is please let the men wear a wider band...


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 21, 2015)

Shut up tool, you don't make the rules around here, I do, and I'm July. Lol


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 21, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Shut up tool, you don't make the rules around here, I do, and I'm July. Lol



you are fuuuking August and you'll like it!!!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 21, 2015)

Jenner said:


> you are fuuuking August and you'll like it!!!!!



I honestly think the calendar should be just me and me only. I'm sure the guys here are more interested in my noods then you too. Bunch of weirdos here


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 21, 2015)

I know a few photographers... (real ones, not the "on the side to look at hot chicks").  Actually for a skydiving place I worked for we released a few calendars of "the ladies of XXXXXXX" 

Was fun and also a good sale item.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 21, 2015)

Jenn...which makes members are you going to pick for the calendar?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 21, 2015)

A whole underground full of weirdos


----------



## mickems (Oct 21, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I think the ladies should do a SI calendar for 2016.



do we get to decide the different poses?..... yummy


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 21, 2015)

bodouire or however it is spelled... only instead of a bedroom get it in a gym


----------



## stonetag (Oct 21, 2015)

Herm, I will be the first to speak up and say I DO NOT want to see noodz of you....mmmmkay! lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 21, 2015)

I was on the cover of a national geographic calendar once....


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 21, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Herm, I will be the first to speak up and say I DO NOT want to see noodz of you....mmmmkay! lol



I totally 2nd that Stonetag


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 21, 2015)

I think Joliver or Gorillakilla would make great photographers for this project. Then let's see how many guys line up to strike a pose for those two.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 21, 2015)

Stone and Bullseye I'll remember that. Just saying


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 21, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I was on the cover of a national geographic calendar once....


Yeah, I remember the days when you had beaRd.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 21, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah, I remember the days when you had beaRd.



Beards back...grows quick


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 21, 2015)

Everyone hates August


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 21, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Everyone hates August



I was born in August ass wipe.....it's the best month of the fuuking year!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 21, 2015)

Jenner said:


> soooooooooooo if there is to be a calendar..I think it only fair that a select few men should partake



POB is the only one whose pretty enough to make the cut.  


it would be the 2 of you.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 21, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> POB is the only one whose pretty enough to make the cut.
> 
> 
> it would be the 2 of you.



What about some of "us" older chaps?


----------



## wallyd (Oct 22, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I think Joliver or Gorillakilla would make great photographers for this project. Then let's see how many guys line up to strike a pose for those two.



I give GK permission to submit some of the photos he already has of me. I know he kept all the good ones for the spank bank.


----------



## mickems (Oct 22, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Herm, I will be the first to speak up and say I DO NOT want to see noodz of you....mmmmkay! lol



Speak for yourself, brother, I'm all in.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 22, 2015)

lol, at boot camp the other day..dude brought out a box of head bands and I was joking about using one as a tube top cuz dude is always wanting us to rep our BC swag....but...I could be on to something


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 22, 2015)

What a shock


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 22, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> What a shock



don't be jelly hermie, I'll get you one too


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeah Yeah Yeah


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Oct 22, 2015)

Jenner started a trend, and by this time tomorrow, chances are that all the stores holding emerald green bands will be sold out..

#TimeToInvest


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 22, 2015)

{'Calcul08'} said:


> Jenner started a trend, and by this time tomorrow, chances are that all the stores holding emerald green bands will be sold out..
> 
> #TimeToInvest



lmao.....just so happens, green is my favorite color!


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 22, 2015)

I think for the trend to take hold she needs to put pictures up showcasing the merchandise....


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Oct 22, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lmao.....just so happens, green is my favorite color!



It's probably one of the most comforting colors, ever.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 22, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lmao.....just so happens, green is my favorite color!



thats cuz herm will buy 1000


----------



## Lilo (Oct 22, 2015)

Confirmed. Herm's been spotted at Walmart


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 22, 2015)

That's definitely herm


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 22, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> That's definitely herm



yep......Hes the only one who wears purple shoes.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 22, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> yep......Hes the only one who wears purple shoes.



They're violet. Geez


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 22, 2015)

If Jen's avi's gets any better are we going to have to start paying for SI.....just wondering...?


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 23, 2015)

I didn't read all the posts in this thread but I did read something on FB that said camel toe is making a huge come back right now. 

Just sayin.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 24, 2015)

Way to ruin it. I never noticed that and could have sworn she was nude


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 24, 2015)

I thought that she was wearing old 1970's hip hugger bikini bottoms. :32 (18):


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 24, 2015)

Let's all face it.,,,,Jenn is the Premier Goddess


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 24, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Let's all face it.,,,,Jenn is the Premier Goddess



:32 (16):...........


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 24, 2015)

Jenner said:


> :32 (16):...........



You are THE one doll


----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 26, 2015)

Is Jen a milf?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Is Jen a milf?



Is a frogs ass water tight?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dunno let me go ask Michigan J and see what he says


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 26, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Is Jen a milf?



Jenn is. Class act real woman


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 26, 2015)

All Michigan said was.

"Hello my baby hello my darling hello my ragtime gal. Send me a kiss by wire, baby my hearts on fire. If you refuse me honey you'll lose me, and then you will be left alone. Oh baby telephone and tell me I'm your own!"


----------



## Seeker (Oct 26, 2015)

Jesus H Christ you guys act like you've never seen a piece of ass before! Wait...come to think of it...Jen has never actually posted an ass pic! All these half ass side pics and shit.  You are guys are too easy! Oh, and elbow and forearm pics?!! Lol bend over and show a real ass pic.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 26, 2015)

Bend over to the front and touch your toes. Bounce that ass up and down and get low get low


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 26, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Jesus H Christ you guys act like you've never seen a piece of ass before! Wait...come to think of it...Jen has never actually posted an ass pic! All these half ass side pics and shit.  You are guys are too easy! Oh, and elbow and forearm pics?!! Lol bend over and show a real ass pic.



We are waiting................................................................


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 26, 2015)

Seek is all show no go


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 27, 2015)

Ass pics Ass Pics Ass pics (chanting)


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 27, 2015)

Hell,I can't even post in a ****ing regular picture lol


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 27, 2015)

fukkin awesome post and even better avi.  jesus....


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 27, 2015)

heavydeads83 said:


> fukkin awesome post and even better avi.  jesus....



where the fuuuk have you been!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 28, 2015)

Jenner said:


> where the fuuuk have you been!



I posted a thread about it.  been around here and there just quiet.  you stopped sending me videos so I got depressed and took a break :/


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 28, 2015)

heavydeads83 said:


> I posted a thread about it.  been around here and there just quiet.  you stopped sending me videos so I got depressed and took a break :/



lol, saw the thread  Would that be # 2 or # 1?


----------

